# Lighting Setup & Questions



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi everyone! 
I am new to this forum and I am hoping to learn a lot more! I am a natural light photographer! I shoot all my sessions outside and it has worked great! But I am starting to get into newborn photography and unfortunately the way my tiny apartment is set up I don't have the best natural light for this. I am trying to figure out what lighting system to buy? My living room is small so I wont need multiple lights.. I am thinking a lighting system with one large softbox? There are so many options my head spins :/

thank you so much!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 29, 2015)

Budget?


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

As low as possible... Thank you for responding


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

None.  Yet.  You need to learn at the very least the basics of lighting before you run off and spend money, only to find out you made an inappropriate choice and need to buy other gear. Yes, a single large SB might be a good choice for a modier, but how much light, and what type do you want to "drive" it.  Spend some time on YouTube and searching the web for "lighting tutorials", "basic studio lighting", and similar terms.  There's a LOT to learn and an informed decision will save you a LOT of money!


----------



## Buckster (Jun 29, 2015)

BrookeJPhoto said:


> As low as possible... Thank you for responding


"As low as possible" would be take the lampshade off one of your lamps and park it behind a thin sheet hung from the ceiling with tacks.


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

Buckster- Lol I have done that a few times.. I am familiar with lighting and how it works.. There are just so many systems and options..


----------



## tirediron (Jun 29, 2015)

BrookeJPhoto said:


> Buckster- Lol I have done that a few times.. I am familiar with lighting and how it works.. There are just so many systems and options..


 One would think that if you are familiar with lighting and how it works, you would know..

Do you want monolights, speedlights, pack & head system?

What is your budget in actual figures; "as low as possible" means nothing since we have no idea of your budgetary constraints.  The cheapest usable solution would be a single Flashpoint 320 with a 48" softbox.


----------



## Buckster (Jun 29, 2015)

Brooke Shaden Explains How To Light Portraits With Nothing But A House Lamp - DIY Photography


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 29, 2015)

Thank you Buckster


----------



## lance70 (Jun 30, 2015)

I also agree the Flashpoint 320 with a 48" softbox is a great product for the money.... highly recommend if you are on a budget and still want something reliable to check them out.


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 30, 2015)

Lance70 I just purchase two Flashpoints 300 studio strobes! I am very excited.. looking for soft boxes now! any suggestions?


----------



## Designer (Jun 30, 2015)

BrookeJPhoto said:


> ..looking for soft boxes now! any suggestions?


I would probably go back to Adorama and let them tell me what softboxes will work with those lights.  Make it easy on yourself.


----------



## lance70 (Jun 30, 2015)

Awesome, I think you will have great luck with them, let us know what you think.... for myself I use Glow & Westcott, I think they are both priced well...there are several  manufacturers that's just two I found to compliment the flashpoint strobes price range and seem to hold up well.

Good advice above, talk to Adorama because you will want to get the correct speed ring and softbox.


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone! I bought them from a photographer who is destashing and upgrading her equipment.. Lance70 I was told as long as it has a universal speedring any softbox will work?


----------



## Derrel (Jun 30, 2015)

You need a speed ring that fits the Flashpoint 320M monolights. At each corner of the speed ring is drilled a hole about 3/8 inch in diamterer and an inch or more deep; it is into those four holes that the rods of the softbox are inserted, and then the rods are held in place by the bend, and by the softbox's rod-holding "slots" or "sleeves"....kind of the way a curtain rod is inserted through a long "slot" sewn into the top of the curtain...except with a softbox, the rod is...curved....bent, held by tension at four corners.

If you have a speedring on the monolight, MANY different brands of softbox will pop on there, as long as you have the right rods to go with the box. So, yeah, if you have a speedring on your monolight, you should most likely be able to pop your current softbox on and have it work okay.

I would also consider very strongly the idea of a good-sized umbrella as another lighting option, especially for shoots where you want the main light to ALSO light up the background some, such as on more high-key/light-background stuff.


----------



## lance70 (Jun 30, 2015)

I'm not sure on the universal speed ring....I would definitely ask a rep with Adorama to make sure you get the correct one for the softbox you decide on , for instance on mine I have one speed ring to work with my Glow softbox and the other to work with my Westcott softbox....Then you have no worries about it all fitting together.


----------



## BrookeJPhoto (Jun 30, 2015)

Thank you for all the helpful information!! I was able to track down a speed ring just for the flashpoint! I am slowly getting everything I need! Thanks again everyone! As for the umbrella the lady is including the one she uses so I will have both.. I am very excited to get this.. Next thing on my list in a trigger/transmitter for my NikonD3100


----------

